# Should I buy a Breezer? Are they good?



## supercooperblah (Jun 16, 2014)

Dear members,

When I got my drivers licence, my bike has been rotting in my garage ever since. In the last few weeks, I've started cycling again which reminded me how much I loved it in the first place. However, my current bike has a 16-17" frame which is way too small for me, as I am 6 feet tall.

So I was looking at some new bikes with a little help from my friends, and the conclusion was that I'll buy a 19" frame 29" wheels hardtail MTB, and my price range is quite limited (I'm still on college).

Most of them have suggested Trek, Kona, Specialized and Fuji bikes up to $700, but the one that caught my eye is a Breezer Storm 29. In my country, it retails for $1000, which is way over my budget, but there is a special sales event where they are available for $650 if you pay cash. Here are the specs Breezer Bikes - Storm Sport 29 - Bike Details

Most of my bike loving friends have said that the price is okay, since most bikes from established brands have exactly the same components, but that they would never buy one because it is such an obscure brand. Still, the retailer is offering 5-year warranty and free servicing costs for $50 added to the price.

Breezers are very rare in Europe (specially Serbia) and I've never heard of them, but my friend from the States says that I should buy it because it's a legendary name and the bike has really good handling, something that I might enjoy.

Should I buy it? I really like the fact that it's so rare, but it also scares me a bit. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know anything about Breezers and the quality of their frames. 
As far as the warranties go, they are only as good as the company who is honoring them. 

As far as rare goes, I only consider that a good thing if it is a high end bike. They are rare because most people can't afford them or can't justify spending the money on them. This is not a high end bike.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Breezer is some how related to Fuji bikes but I have no idea what the relationship is


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

supercooperblah said:


> Dear members,
> 
> When I got my drivers licence, my bike has been rotting in my garage ever since. In the last few weeks, I've started cycling again which reminded me how much I loved it in the first place. However, my current bike has a 16-17" frame which is way too small for me, as I am 6 feet tall.
> 
> ...


These are the guys that own breezer now: https://www.advancedsports.com/ they make Fuji, SE, Kestrel and Breezer.

Aside from the uniqueness of a sticker these bikes, especially at the hardtail level won't be anything that special. It isn't like you are getting a bike made by Joe Breeze or fillet brazed by Tom Ritchey. This is just an aluminum hardtail pulled from a taiwanese or chinese catalog with some unique paint and stickers thrown on. You could probably get a much better deal on a Canyon in europe rather than an american made bike and shipped over.

If you were going for their higher end full suspension bike it might be worth it because it uses a unique rear suspension designed by the guys that designed Yeti's highly rated rear suspension and it has gotten some good reviews but I would try to source something from closer to you so you get better bang for the buck.

check out this canyon at a comparable 599 euros: Canyon | Mountainbikes | Yellowstone AL 29 3.9 better spec for the price, very similar bike.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The fork on the Breezer is bike path only. The Canyon is ok for trails.


----------

